# Lounge > Careers >  Part Time Employee Termination Question

## vengie

Beyond Friends,

I have a question that I can't find a clear answer on.

My wife and I own a small business and as such employ part time employees.
We recently had an employee give us two weeks notice and isn't being wonderful.

As such I have no interest having this individual step foot in, let alone work in our business for the next two weeks.

Can I legally cancel their remaining shifts, or do I owe them the 2 weeks compensation that would be standard for full time employees?

My own fault/ ignorance for not looking into this sooner, but here we are.

Much appreciated.

----------


## DonJuan

Easiest thing is to pay them out their remaining shifts. I don't think that's the legal requirement, but its the best way to not have them at work anymore.

I believe it depends on how long they were employed for.

----------


## suntan

You owe two weeks. But only what their usual part time compensation is.

If they've been employed less than two years it's only one week though.

https://www.alberta.ca/termination-pay.aspx#jumplinks-1

----------


## ExtraSlow

the simplest method is to pay them out the hours for the rest of the notice period. There are situations where that is not fully required, but they are the exception, and honestly the burden will be on the employer to prove that they apply, not the employee. 
https://www.alberta.ca/termination-pay.aspx

The headache is not worth the money. Pay them out, give them the ROE, and tell them to fuck right off.

EDIT: Yes you only own them for thier regular hours for the period, as mentioned above.

----------


## pheoxs

Easiest to just pay them out and avoid any legal costs if they try to fight it.

If they had a regular shift schedule then you’d just pay that amount for 2 weeks. If you had a larger team and peoples schedules constantly changed (restaurant for example) then you’d probably get away with just scheduling them less but it’s sorta peanuts in savings at that point.

----------


## SJW

Pay me his two weeks and I'll make sure he doesn't cause a stir.

----------


## vengie

I figured this would be the answer.
I'll pay them the two weeks as it isn't worth my time if they want to be petty.

My wife is the one wanting to fight them lol.

----------


## suntan

Pay the required sum, boot them out. Done.

Lots of employees don't actually know that the employer can just pay them out for the notice and end the employment immediately.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Women will be the most petty bitches about these things. Even when they are pretty normal and same women. It's something hormonal I swear. Pay the money, and buy your wife something nice or a fancy dinner somwhere, tell her how proud you are for her taking the moral high road, and you can all move on.

----------


## vengie

> Women will be the most petty bitches about these things. Even when they are pretty normal and same women. It's something hormonal I swear. Pay the money, and buy your wife something nice or a fancy dinner somwhere, tell her how proud you are for her taking the moral high road, and you can all move on.



I look forward to reading your book when its released.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It'll be a collection of my beyond posts. Probably 10,000 pages.

----------


## roopi

I'm interested in the artwork that will be on the cover.

----------


## lasimmon

Nvm

----------


## sexualbanana

> Lots of employees don't actually know that the employer can just pay them out for the notice and end the employment immediately.



It's essentially the same thing, only they don't have to come in those final two weeks. Both parties win in that sense, though the employer is now short-staffed a little.

----------


## Swank

> I figured this would be the answer.
> I'll pay them the two weeks as it isn't worth my time if they want to be petty.
> 
> My wife is the one wanting to fight them lol.



This would also be the best way to discourage future Molotov's in your business' window if they're that kind of person.

----------


## vengie

Resolution
Paying them one week, had them sign an agreement stating they are good with it and they can kindly fuck off.

Submitting ROE stating they quit so if they try to get EI again they can fuck off.

----------


## suntan

> It's essentially the same thing, only they don't have to come in those final two weeks. Both parties win in that sense, though the employer is now short-staffed a little.



Sometimes you don't want the troublemaking employee hanging around.

----------


## bjstare

> You don't ever want the troublemaking employee hanging around.



ftfy. 

Temporary short staffing is a way smaller problem than an unhappy employee bringing down your morale, or worse yet doing things that hurt your brand/customer experience.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Nothing beats a bjstare when it cums to customer _service_ experience.

----------


## sexualbanana

> Sometimes you don't want the troublemaking employee hanging around.






> ftfy. 
> 
> Temporary short staffing is a way smaller problem than an unhappy employee bringing down your morale, or worse yet doing things that hurt your brand/customer experience.



Totally agree, just pay out the last x weeks and get it over with. I'm just saying that making them work out the last few weeks vs paying them out for those weeks works out the same way but without the headache if they're going to be dicks in those last weeks. Plus, they get their money faster.

----------

